# Groom Pro wondercoat



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has tried this product? was looking to order some tropiclean detangler and saw this. I need to get something now that Dudley is getting more of the dreaded matts, I have been (just) managing wthout so far.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I found some on Rudi on her belly - I need to maybe listen in too  xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't heard of it Dawn, a groomer told me of a product that Christies sold with a strange name I"ll have to ave a look xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

No experience of this product either....let me know if it's any good if you decide to try try it....always on the look out for things to make grooming easier!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

'The Stuff" apparently you dilute it into a spray bottle so I presume goes a fair way, she swore by it x

http://www.christiesdirect.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=118


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> 'The Stuff" apparently you dilute it into a spray bottle so I presume goes a fair way, she swore by it x
> 
> http://www.christiesdirect.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=118


I should hope so at that price D


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just worked it out when diluted it works out at 1774 ml with Tropiclens you get 473ml and Pet Head 450ml so maybe not so bad, although I haven't used it it was just recommended. I've had the other two and didn't find them that great but maybe I'm expecting miracles x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Just worked it out when diluted it works out at 1774 ml with Tropiclens you get 473ml and Pet Head 450ml so maybe not so bad, although I haven't used it it was just recommended. I've had the other two and didn't find them that great but maybe I'm expecting miracles x


What do you use??? I have about 10 partly used shampoos in my cupboard!!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> What do you use??? I have about 10 partly used shampoos in my cupboard!!!


From what i've seen, elbow grease and heaps of patience with Wilf's coat- he is one hairy lad!! 

Oh, and i have about every pethead shampoo/ conditioner going (just because they all smell yummy!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Katie my arm was bloody killing after the training, didn't think he was too long, I then knew why my groomer used to want me to book very frequently, I felt like I'd done a workout lol....I've just got the Pet Head at the moment, the Mat Zapper works wonders I'm happy with that. I just had the Tropicleans that you rinsed off not the one that stayed on...not sure wether to give that a try x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pet head's smell great but I do think they make the coat a bit more fuzzy. With Tropiclean you tend to get a more ringlet effect..
I have a variety of other shampoos for itchy dogs..but none of them particularly effective..although the shampoo bar from Dermacton has the MOST amazing smell as it is packed with essential oils - not cheap at £13.00 for a small bar though


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just bought Nootie it's the one I found my daughter had taken thinking it was a new range she hadn't used.... Didn't notice if h re hair looked any better than normal x


----------

